# I can't stop snacking on these...



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

...dark chocolate covered caramelized almonds from Trader Joe's. I'm going to have to add these to the list of things I cannot have in the house, along with Doritors and donuts.

What are you snacking on today?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wasabi peas, also from Trader Joe's.... yum!

Betsy


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh my! I have some of those too. I think I'll switch...they have to be at least a bit healthier. That store is pure trouble for me. Between these goodies, the awesome cheese selection, and the $4 wine...eeesh!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

teashopgirl said:


> ...dark chocolate covered caramelized almonds from Trader Joe's. I'm going to have to add these to the list of things I cannot have in the house, along with Doritors and donuts.
> 
> What are you snacking on today?


I actually looked at those just a couple days ago. Instead I came home with TJ's Dark Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Wafer Cookies and TJ's Milk Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Pretzels. I was looking for chocolate - peanut butter combo.

*I love Trader Joe's.* Rumor 'round here one may be opening even closer . . . like three miles.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't live without Trader Joe's.  Just got back from there and we're having the Orange Chicken and the Chicken Fried Rice tonight.  Heavy on the fat grams, but whaddayagonnado?

Here are some of my favorite new items this summer: Cilantro and Chive Yogurt Dip, Gazpacho, Mahi Mahi Burgers.  They were doing samples of the yogurt dip topped with the gazpacho on baguette slices a while back and it was amazing.  I brought some home and had that for dinner.  Then, I grilled the Mahi Mahi burgers one night and decided to put some yogurt dip and gazpacho on them too.  Equally amazing.

There are few things that I love more than Trader Joe's.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm jealous! There is no such things as a Trader Joes in this state I think. I once took a vacation and my uncle took me through a Wegmans (we don't have anything like that either). A store like this would change my life. Combined with the fact that I detest cooking I also have a very high metabolism. I could eat and eat and eat to gain a lb, but if I skip one meal I will lose 2lbs. If I had a place where I could buy a ready made meal that is NOT a Whopper or Pizza Hut (blech!) or a candy that is NOT a Snickers bar, I would be a happy girl. I might even finally gain that elusive 10lbs that I've always wanted.


----------



## Dimitri Halkidis (Jun 10, 2012)

Should NOT have clicked open this thread... So hungry, but lunch break is 30 mins away!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the TJs cheese/corn puffs.
Lightly coated.
Yum.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

BBQ sunflower seeds!  I've never been to a Trader Joe's.  Now I'm curious.


----------



## Paul G (Apr 9, 2011)

teashopgirl said:


> Oh my! I have some of those too. I think I'll switch...they have to be at least a bit healthier. That store is pure trouble for me. Between these goodies, the awesome cheese selection, and the $4 wine...eeesh!


Same here. I love and hate the store at the same time lol.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Nuts and barbequed chips. Also all kind of fruit.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's hard to find unsalted nuts and seeds in any other store but Trader Joe's.  They got 'em.  

I love their Thai Lime & Chili Cashews.  YUM!  They are kinda on the hot side which I don't usually care for, but these are OK.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, man. Trader Joe's is coming to my area in September, and I can't wait! You guys are making me drool!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fiber One 90-calorie brownies


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

We don't have a Trader Joe's but we do have a Wegman's half an hour away.  We go there like it's a destination, sad little country bumpkins that we are.

I'm more low brow.  Can't have chips and dip in the house.  But those caramelized almonds sound pretty good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I like the TJs cheese/corn puffs.
> Lightly coated.
> Yum.


I love those. I had to swear off them... 

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

OH GREAT ! A Trader Joe's thread !! Ha !

My nearest TJ is about a 220 mile round trip !! That said, I have been know to make the trip for THESE !!










I bring a cooler and buy all they have in stock.......sigh....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> It's hard to find unsalted nuts and seeds in any other store but Trader Joe's. They got 'em.
> 
> I love their Thai Lime & Chili Cashews. YUM! They are kinda on the hot side which I don't usually care for, but these are OK.


Love the Go Raw trail mix! Not roasted or salted. Yum!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We have a Trader Joes in Des Moines and we try to stop there whenever we get to the big city. It is an evil wonderful store. Has anyone else tried this?



Truly delicious!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> We have a Trader Joes in Des Moines and we try to stop there whenever we get to the big city. It is an evil wonderful store. Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> Truly delicious!


I was looking for a reason to go to Trader Joe's today.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

crebel said:


> We have a Trader Joes in Des Moines and we try to stop there whenever we get to the big city. It is an evil wonderful store. Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> Truly delicious!


They actually featured that on our local news while talking about the first store to open in the area!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So I'm back from TJ's.  Looked at the Cookie Butter, but didn't get it.  Ginger / gingerbread is in it.  Have to be in the mood for ginger -- so no.  I did get the dark chocolate covered caramelized almond bits.  Haven't tried them yet.  Soon . . . .  

4.9 miles to TJ's.  It could never be too close.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> So I'm back from TJ's. Looked at the Cookie Butter, but didn't get it. Ginger / gingerbread is in it. Have to be in the mood for ginger -- so no. I did get the dark chocolate covered caramelized almond bits. Haven't tried them yet. Soon . . . .
> 
> 4.9 miles to TJ's. It could never be too close.


The closest one to me is about an hour away. I live in a metro area so I keep thinking one will open closer to me,but so far, NO. Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

marianneg said:


> They actually featured that on our local news while talking about the first store to open in the area!


Missed the news report, but just saw on their site about the one opening sorta near downtown early next year, and way the heck up in Plano later this year. There's one in Fort Worth already but that's too far a drive for something I haven't tasted yet.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

When all else fails, order from Amazon!



I am sooo tempted.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Munching on Milk Duds ATM.  I was eating TJ's Fleur De Sel Caramels until I bit in and it crunched.  I suspect a bug, but decided it was better to not look too closely.  My stay away from treat from TJ's are their Dunkers - Oatmeal cookies drizzled with icing. I can down a bucket in no time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Truffles and garlic naan is my favorite . When the holidays come again I am stocking up on their pumpkin coffee grounds 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

